# Armed Public Safety Officer



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*This one is real.*
I'm guessing they're ONLY hiring retirees from other jobs for the 'armed' positions. Read below. Also, postings for Supervisors and an unarmed Public Safety Officer. I do not believe Quinnipiac is a sworn department. The posting itself is too long to actually post. See higheredjobs.com for the FULL announcement. I've trimmed this one.

Armed Public Safety Officer
Institution:
*Quinnipiac University*

Location:
Hamden, CT

Category:
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
07/06/2017

Type:
Full Time

*Job ID * 2017-2242
*# Positions * 2
*Department * Public Safety
*Category * Public Safety

*Overview:*

Quinnipiac University invites applications for two Armed Public Safety Officers, both positions are on the midnight shift (10:45 p.m. to 7:15 a.m.).

Under the direction of the Assistant Chief of Public Safety, reporting directly to an assigned Public Safety Sergeant, the Armed Public Safety Officer shall provide a safe and secure environment for faculty, staff, students and guests of the University while protecting the assets of the University.

*About Quinnipiac University:*

Quinnipiac is a private, coeducational, nonsectarian institution located 90 minutes north of New York City and two hours from Boston. The university enrolls 7,000 full-time undergraduate and 3,000 graduate and part-time students in 100 degree programs through its Schools of Business, Communications, Education, Engineering, Health Sciences, Law, Medicine, Nursing and College of Arts and Sciences. Quinnipiac consistently ranks among the top regional universities in the North in U.S. News & World Report's America's "Best Colleges" issue. Quinnipiac also is recognized in Princeton Review's "The Best 380 Colleges." The Chronicle of Higher Education has named Quinnipiac among the "Great Colleges to Work For." For more information, please visit www.qu.edu.

*Responsibilities:*

*Essential Responsibilities:*

Patrol
Campus Services
Residential Life/Student Affairs
Parking Enforcement
Administrative
*Specific Responsibilities:*

*Patrol*
*Armed First responder*, conduct security patrols of all Quinnipiac properties 24/7 hours a day, year-round. A vehicle may be assigned, depending on the patrol area assigned. Otherwise areas are patrolled by foot or bicycle (if available).
First responder to all emergencies on campus to protect life and property.
First responder to all emergencies off campus with the Hamden Police Department.
Conduct preventive patrols and routine security checks of all off campus building and structures.
Look for possible criminal activity, persons needing assistance as well as maintenance issues. Report any maintenance issues to the Facilities Department.
Detain persons who commit offenses in the presence of a Public Safety Officer and turn custody over to the Hamden Police Department.
Respond to all emergencies on campus and request additional response if needed.
Armed Public Safety Officers shall be responsible for the all Criminal Investigation complaints and reports.

*Campus Services *
Secure (arm/disarm) alarms most administrative and academic buildings on a set schedule throughout the week.
Secure and unlock buildings upon request by faculty, staff and facility personnel.
Ensure that any hazard a problem may pose is made as safe as possible including attempting to remedy the problem entirely.
Serve as emergency notifying agency for Facilities related issues after business hours.
Work with responding personnel (Hamden Police, Fire Department, Utilities, EMT's, Paramedics) in handling medical emergencies on campus.
Provide delivery service for sensitive items/materials such as paychecks and other important materials.
Provide jumpstarts and lock out assistance to the Quinnipiac Community, Provide escorts services to QU students upon request.
Set up barricades and other traffic controls to assist various Facilities projects and arrange for the towing of vehicles out of restricted areas.
Perform any other duty as directed by Chief of Public Safety.

*Residential Life/Student Affairs *
Respond to all reported disturbances, emergencies, and suspicious circumstances in the residence halls and report findings when necessary.
Assist RHD staff in handling uncooperative or confrontational residents, and non-affiliates in the residence halls.
Perform room searches upon request of RHD staff and authorized by a supervisor.

*Parking Enforcement*
Enforce all parking regulations in all campus parking lots.
Patrol the parking areas during the enforcement hours.
Issue citations to vehicles found in violation of the parking regulations.
Arrange towing of vehicles when the offence warrants.

*Administrative *
Document in a report any affiliates found disturbing the campus or committing minor criminal offenses or violating campus regulations. When appropriate, forward this report to Hamden Police, and the office of Student Affairs.
Complete all required reports and associated paperwork in a timely, accurate, and complete fashion.
Comply and enforce administrative policies and procedures.

*Qualifications & Special Instructions to Applicants:*

*Mandatory Qualifications:*

*The Department of Public Safety has adopted the standards set forth in Connecticut Public Act. 13-188. Armed Public Safety Officers employed by Quinnipiac University must possess the qualifications set forth in this act.*

The Armed Public Safety Officer shall be a retired member of an organized local, state or federal government agency as a law enforcement officer, defined by section 53a-3 of the general statute, 18 USC § 926C - Carrying of concealed firearms by qualified retired law enforcement officers pursuant to the standards of the *ConnecticutPublic Act. 13-188*.
Served as a local, state or federal law enforcement officer for an aggregate of* 15 years* or more, and separated from such service in good standing.
Served as a local, state or federal law enforcement officer for an aggregate of *10 years* or more, and separated from such service in good standing, due to a service-connected disability.
Current State of Connecticut Pistol Permit and HR-218 Pistol Permit.
Connecticut State Police Approved Armed Security Guard Firearms Permit (Blue Card).
Basic computer skills required.
Candidate must pass extensive background investigation including check for criminal history.
Candidate must pass physical exam and drug test.
Effective written and verbal communication skills required.
Excellent interpersonal and human relation skills required.
Ability to work independently and exercise good judgment and common sense appropriate to the related circumstances.
Ability to understand and carry out verbal and written instructions and prepare accurate and clear information for comprehensive report preparation.
Ability to deal with diverse groups of people.
Ability to maintain confidentiality of job related information.
Ability and willingness to work rotating shifts covering all days of the week and all hours of the day including weekends and holidays.
*Computer Skills:*

Advanced computer knowledge within area of responsibility. Frequent use equipment utilized by The University Department of Public Safety, Desk Top and Lap Top Computers and multi-line telephone.
The hiring process for this position will consist of in-person interview, reference checks, successful passing of a criminal background check, drug test, and physical pre-screening requirements and a psychological exam.

Quinnipiac University is considering only those applicants who have valid authorization to work in the United States. Quinnipiac University does not sponsor employment based visas for this position.

*TO APPLY:*

Applications must be submitted online only and should include a resume and a thoughtful cover letter describing your interest in and qualifications for this position. Contact information for three professional references must be submitted on the application form.

Applications will be reviewed as received and will continue until the position is filled.

Quinnipiac University has a strong commitment to the principles and practices of diversity throughout the University community and welcomes candidates who would enhance that diversity

*Quinnipiac University is an Equal Opportunity Employer.*

Job Code: 2017-2242

*Application Information*
Contact:
Quinnipiac University

Online App. Form:
https://administrative-careers-quinnipiac.icims.com/jobs/2242/armed-public-safety-officer


----------

